# Sub 2 grand cars please



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all im thinking of getting a second car as abit of fun, detailing project etc and have tops 2 thousand to spend so im asking for suggestions and pictures of all cars sub 2 grand please will be very appreciated thanks guys and gals


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-...-black-on-coilovers-pics-now-added/1013403695

Make an offer?


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Ford puma:thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

BMW e36


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I just bought this today at the auctions for the wife 

Sub 2k when the hammer went down for a 04 Saab 9-3 1.8T Vector (2.0) Auto with FSH and 43k on the clock...


















Getting the boot and rear bumper painted as there are some deep scratches....but hopefully will be giving it a detail next weekend


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

id consider a 172 or 182 cup for under 2k. 

lots of fun on road and track


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

That Sabb is an absolute bargain at that price! Well done.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is that from a BCA Nick of something else? 

That's a great price.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If it's for fun, for me personally it'd be a choice between a Clio 172 or an MX5. 

I have a 172 and it's a right laugh and surprisingly reliable. But there's something fun and kinda pure about the MX5.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I just bought this today at the auctions for the wife
> 
> Sub 2k when the hammer went down for a 04 Saab 9-3 1.8T Vector (2.0) Auto with FSH and 43k on the clock...
> 
> Getting the boot and rear bumper painted as there are some deep scratches....but hopefully will be giving it a detail next weekend


WOW! What a load of car for the money! I am impressed! Especially with the low mileage!


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

04 plate RX-8, up for sale really soon. Recent compression test and serviced :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

For less than 2k????


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

minimadgriff said:


> For less than 2k????


Gone down a lot in price they have


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

craigo-craigy said:


> 04 plate RX-8, up for sale really soon. Recent compression test and serviced :thumb:


I'd have that for 2k :driver:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Hasan1 said:


> Gone down a lot in price they have


Certainly is a low price. Personally not my cup of tea but that is a heck of a car for less than 2k!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

minimadgriff said:


> For less than 2k????


You can get a 231bhp one for under £1k.

I linked one the other week for £995 with FSH and low miles.

Nice cars but people are terrified to touch them.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

I'd go for an MX5 or MR2, but thats me thinking of a sunday and track day toy - is that what you have in mind?
if it detailing maybe you want a bigger car! perhaps something like an old circle headlight bmw 3 series (best looking IMHO)


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

iv been tempted by this 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-FORD...omobiles_UK&hash=item3a7fd33e9c#ht_284wt_1132

Also been looking at 206 gti 180
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-PEUG...mobiles_UK&hash=item3a7e96ce91#ht_1057wt_1132


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Triumph Spitfire or MG-BGT both fun cars and available for 2k


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tom_sri said:


> iv been tempted by this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-FORD...omobiles_UK&hash=item3a7fd33e9c#ht_284wt_1132
> 
> Also been looking at 206 gti 180
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-PEUG...mobiles_UK&hash=item3a7e96ce91#ht_1057wt_1132


As soon as I read an advert that says something like "the previous owner says" I tend to ignore what is 99.9999999% a pack of lies afterwards.


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Kerr said:


> You can get a 231bhp one for under £1k.
> 
> I linked one the other week for £995 with FSH and low miles.
> 
> Nice cars but people are terrified to touch them.


These cars must have a comprehensive fsh and a hot compression test before considering buying even a 3 year old car. Simples :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> For less than 2k????


Yep saw a blue one go through today....£1450!!


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yep saw a blue one go through today....£1450!!


Buyers beware of cars on ebay with no hot compression test. Say no more....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

This wasn't on eBay it was at the auctions. 

Started fine from stone cold no smoke or rattles. 

They just aren't worth anything as they are dear to run and road tax is daft because the emissions are high.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

I quite like the mk 4 golf for under 2 k maybe a gti or tdi


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

realist said:


> Ford puma:thumb:


Was going to be my suggestion :thumb: Brilliant cars to drive and mine was really reliable 
Sold it for £1400 although it was to Mum, if it had been to anyone else it would have been more still <£2k though.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

+1 for an MX5 or MR2 specially with the summer coming (we hope) - I have been tempted so many times with the RX8 as I am a big Mazda fan and absolutely adore the RX7....have been slow to move because of all the hassles.

A guy I know of got a very good example of an RX8 for about £3.5k - very good mileage FSH and comp test.
He paid over £400 for a years tax - almost £900 I think in 4 tyres and after about 3 or 4 months it packed in on him with the common rotary problem so it is a risk with these cars.

Gotta love a beep in the ****pit when you redline every gear though


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks for all the suggestions, im liking the look of the mk4 astra turbo convert with summer on the way.......... hopefully


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

angel1449 said:


> summer on the way.......... hopefully


Looking out of the window here you'd think it was summer. It's gorgeous.
No doubt it'll be chucking it down soon enough!


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Looking out of the window here you'd think it was summer. It's gorgeous.
> No doubt it'll be chucking it down soon enough!


i had to use the ice scraper this morning :doublesho


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

angel1449 said:


> i had to use the ice scraper this morning :doublesho


Ice scrapers in a morning are usually a sign you're up too early


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Ice scrapers in a morning are usually a sign you're up too early


lol tell the mrs that as it was her waters that broke at stupid o clock lol im stuck in hospital now its a waiting game


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

angel1449 said:


> lol tell the mrs that as it was her waters that broke at stupid o clock lol im stuck in hospital now its a waiting game


Good luck :thumb:.
My brothers partner has just had one, the little bugger was about 3 weeks late.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

this bugger is a huge suprise mate, got daughter 22 years, son 19 yrs, son 2 yrs and now this lol thanks for the luck bud appreciate that


----------



## Drunkenalan (Jan 14, 2013)

mk2 golf gti?


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> I just bought this today at the auctions for the wife
> 
> Sub 2k when the hammer went down for a 04 Saab 9-3 1.8T Vector (2.0) Auto with FSH and 43k on the clock...
> 
> ...


Absolute bargain - don't forget that with the 1.8T it is in fact a 2.0T and with a cheeky remap you can turn it in something with 210BHP - PM for details.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Brooklands said:


> Absolute bargain - don't forget that with the 1.8T it is in fact a 2.0T and with a cheeky remap you can turn it in something with 210BHP - PM for details.


Yep I know this....I did mention it to the Mrs and she didnt look impressed 

Is it dear to remap?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

what about an alfa...any of them. you can pick up for mega cheap money and they look the dogs.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> what about an alfa...any of them. you can pick up for mega cheap money and they look the dogs.


good call bud thank you, ill have a butchers now


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

angel1449 said:


> good call bud thank you, ill have a butchers now


ive seen loads recently, the big 3.2 ones, gtv with full leather for less than what your asking. Just make sure they have good history, leather and the two keys. plus i was saying this to pugiain the other day that as soon as you go looking at alfas every other car manufacture looks boring.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> what about an alfa...any of them. you can pick up for mega cheap money and they look the dogs.


And go wrong lots.....


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Like any car these days you get good and bad uns. No manufacture has 100% reliability. Also if it isn't an everyday car then its well worth it imo. 2k for a sub 7 second car with great looks. Bargain in my eyes. Gtv by the way. I'd be even tempted by a 1.6 alfa as a stylish run about.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Like any car these days you get good and bad uns. No manufacture has 100% reliability. Also if it isn't an everyday car then its well worth it imo. 2k for a sub 7 second car with great looks. Bargain in my eyes. Gtv by the way. I'd be even tempted by a 1.6 alfa as a stylish run about.


Yeah but Alfas are a lot worse than many. Personally i think they are stunning design and looking cars but for reliability complete crap.

I have seen full dealer service history cars have that many serious faults that they get broken for spares.

I would spend money elsewhere personally.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yep I know this....I did mention it to the Mrs and she didnt look impressed
> 
> Is it dear to remap?


About £70


----------

